# awesome vm Segmentation fault



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi I recently set up FreeBSD 8.2 box. I did updgrade ports. I have xorg-7.5, xorg-server-1.7.5, awesome v3.4.10 (Exploder) installed. but when I do *startx*, I get


```
Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x10

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault: 11). Server aborting


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


Errors. I have attached my xorg.log. Please let me know how to fix it.

Note: other window managers like fluxbox and gdm are running fine.

on running *awesome -v* I see some strange characters.

```
[jagadeesh@jagadeesh-dc /usr/home/jagadeesh]$ awesome -v
awesome v3.4.10 (Exploder)
 Ã¢Â¢ Build: Oct 11 2011 14:36:45 for amd64 by gcc version 4.2.1 (root@jagadeesh-dc.homepc.net)
 Ã¢Â¢ D-Bus support: Ã¢
```


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 13, 2011)

did anyone get a chance to look into it?


----------



## mnjagadeesh (Oct 14, 2011)

Solution to this problem is proposed here

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26932

Thank you SirDice


----------



## aragats (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi folks,

Any news on this matter?

I have two issues similar to ones mentioned here: Xorg crashes with both graphical apps with X11 forwarding (64 bit client, 33 bit host) and wine running 32 bit application in 64 bit FreeBSD. I couldn't find more info on that, it looks that not many people experience this...

I'm running FreeBSD 9.1 on ThinkPad R61 with Intel GM965 video.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 21, 2013)

@aragats: That could be this problem.


----------



## aragats (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, Crivens!

However, my problem is solved by adding:

```
# make.conf
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
```
and recompiling xorg and drivers.

For some reasone the "old" X crashed in the situations described just with segmenation fault message. Now everything is fine with both i386 and amd64 FreeBSD installations, X11 forwarding and wine GUI work perfectly.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting, need to check that out. 
There are some save games sitting around waiting for Baldurs Gate to return to duty.


----------



## aragats (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, the drawback is it's not possible to switch from X to console anymore: black screen and system is freezing up... Other people report that i915kms (which is needed for the "new xorg") cannot be unloaded.


----------



## aragats (Jan 25, 2013)

...ok, it looks that "libdrm" can be built without KMS support, with that option it works fine with i386 FreeBSD, but the screen mode(s) must be set manually in xorg.conf. I'll try the same in another "intel" laptop with amd64 FreeBSD.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 25, 2013)

Arg, bollox. That KMS stuff is really going on pointers.
Any luck with non-intel HW, like radeon?


----------



## aragats (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally I don't have a radeon...

Regarding my previous report, I wasn't pretty correct:

1. Compiling libdrm without KMS does not help, you cannot build intel driver "WITH_NEW_XORG" in such a case.

2. I've cleaned up all xorg stuff and recompiled both server and drivers***. It does not lock up the system if I don't try to load/unload i915kms manually. The problem with console remains, you cannot see anything**** when switch, but still can type commands and switch back to X - at least that's acceptable in many cases.

* ThinkPad R1 with FreeBSD 9.1​** either the previous screen's bitmap or a black screen​


----------



## aragats (Jan 28, 2013)

I've started a new thread regarding the issues with KMS, drm2, "new" xorg and intel driver:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=206696


----------

